# Buy or rent while on Residente Temporal visa?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

If I make the move to Mexico I'd like to do it by buying a house there. But that seems too risky when under a Temporal visa as they may not renew it for some reason. What have the rest of you done with regard to renting vs buying and when?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We bought our first home in Ajijic as tourists, and our next home in Chapala as temporary residents on FM3 visas, which were in effect at that time. Eventually, we became Residente Permanente. It is a common situation and you should not worry about it too much.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Live here for a few years before you even think about buying. There's too much to learn before diving in


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Split the USA said:


> If I make the move to Mexico I'd like to do it by buying a house there. But that seems too risky when under a Temporal visa as they may not renew it for some reason. What have the rest of you done with regard to renting vs buying and when?


I think I was actually undocumented, as in "illegal immigrant" when I bought my house. But I agree, if you haven't already lived for awhile in your new location, I would also advise against buying until you are sure. Buying is easier than selling usually.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Buying and selling are related as in marriage and divorce: easy to get into; painful to get out of.

I'd suggest you rent for awhile, no matter what. I wish I had done that in San Miguel de Allende. Selling turned into a two year nightmare.

Once you become Permanente, you'll be sure you can stay and it's safe to buy.


----------



## Guspizarro (Dec 17, 2015)

Split the USA said:


> If I make the move to Mexico I'd like to do it by buying a house there. But that seems too risky when under a Temporal visa as they may not renew it for some reason. What have the rest of you done with regard to renting vs buying and when?


I would not buy until you have lived in Mexico at least for a year. This will give you time to really know Mexico is where you do want to live. Also gives you time to get a feel for different parts of the city, getting to know the buying process the dangers to look for etc. Buying and then finding out you do not like where you are can be a very expensive thing.


----------

